# Coosa River - 7/21/2012



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Fished the Coosa and a small creek feeding it this morning in the Jackson Big Tuna. 

on the water by 6 at the dock by 10. 

Got worked by my 7 year old again. 

Final talley - 2 cats, 2 bass. (I caught 1 cat that was smaller than the crankbait he bit...he caught the rest)


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

If your son keeps it up we may have a new KVD in another 20 years. Great report!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

you gotta love those spots! Its good to see a little one catching them


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Your a good dad. You gotta be proud.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Trucker said:


> Your a good dad. You gotta be proud.


Perhaps, but I am doing what I love and am lucky that my son loves it as much...if not more...than I do. Of course I was involved with feeding he beast.

I still have to be patient, watch flying hooks and let him make mistakes...but man we are having fun now.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Man your boy's been killin it...good job!


----------

